# Soil Drainage in Greatstuff or other foam



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (May 31, 2012)

I have started to plan a natural enclosure and I was planning on using Greatstuff foam for the back and sides. I often see enclosures with plants not only in the soil, but growing out of the background itself. I guess that people carve out grooves or little pots into the foam itself, put some dirt and plant that way; I was under the impression, however, that Greatstuff is not necessarily waterproof. So wouldn't watering these plants slowly destroy the backdrop? What do people do to work around this?

Thanks for the help in advance! :love:


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 31, 2012)

I've followed a lot of palundarium builds, so can only rejurgitate that info.

The outer layer of GS is waterproof, and people usually use flower pots in the GS. Using a pot in this way prevents you from cutting into the cured foam, and creating an opening fo water to enter. Otherwise, you could cut into the foam and use 100% silicone to seal it afterwards.

Edit: the outer shell of Great Stuff is waterproof, but not moisture proof (Yes, there is a difference) and thats where some people might think its not actually waterproof


----------



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I am slowly starting to get this project underway, but I could still use more help with planting into the background itself. My plan right now is to carve grooves out of the foam in which I could fit either a plant on its own or the pot itself (depending on which you guys think is better). 

My concern is drainage: regardless of whether or not I use a pot, most plants require it to be healthy; I worry my current plan will not allow for enough of it and any excess water will just sit in the groove i carved. I am hoping some of you have done this (actually I have seen it so I KNOW some people have hehe) and I'd love some pointers. 

I want to avoid root rot at all cost.... is the only solution to use plants that do not require much drainage? If so, does anybody know of good any that would work? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jun 15, 2012)

Dont know too much about root rot.
Take a plastic flower pot and cut a small hole in the bottom. Take some rubber tubing and silicone it into the opening. Decide where you want the plant to be located and either silicone it right to the glass and then apply GS all around it, or apply your first layer of GS, let it rest a while to harden up a bit, then press your flower pot into it, and then surround it with GS. The pot will drain into the substrate and be hidden behind the GS.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey man 
I was starting to think a tube would be my only option but I couldn't think of a way to feasibly do this. But your idea seems good and I will try it. I guess I am wary because I have never used GS and don't know what to expect but I can only learn by trying.

Thanks a lot for your input!!


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jun 17, 2012)

Your welcome. Thats a good attitude; well over half of the bg and decor items Ive made for my inverts is in the trash. A little expensive, but worth the experience and Im at the point where Im able to make a proper go of an awesome display.

Using GS, I highly recommend using gloves. I did, but had a tear on the end of one finger. Stuff was stuck on the skin for 3 days.


----------



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (Jun 18, 2012)

I went out and bought a box of disposable latex gloves for all future projects


----------

